
Multi-threaded Emacs discussion - apgwoz
http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-devel/2008-11/msg01067.html
======
spydez
About time. Emacs is one of the few OSes that's still single core...

~~~
PieSquared

      * cue editor war *

~~~
raamdev
* plants bomb and runs to the vi side _

